# 3 English teaching questions please



## Edgenaples (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd like to retire in a few years and teach english...

1- Would it be smart to get my tefl certification before moving to Thailand ?
2- I've noticed age restrictions on some jobs...is it tough for seniors to find teaching jobs ?
3- Ideas to get tefl work experience here in the states ?...something part time ?

Thanks very much !


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

E., 
1. You could obtain a TEFL-certificate or diploma in the states. However, part of a TEFL-course (t least in Thailand it is) is the local culture part, something the Thai MoE demands to be in the curriculum of any TEFL, CELTA or TESOL course. In many cases Thai-based TEFL institutes offer packages: TEFL-course, incl. culture and Thai language + job-guarantee and sometimes even WP-guarantee.
2. Some employers consider seniors less flexible and less energetic. Others consider seniors as a God's gift since age and grey hair has an amazing impact on Thai students. 
It totally depends on you future employer, but you may need a bit more time.
3. TEFL means: Teaching English as a Foreign language. It means that you have to find possibilities to practice with USA-immigrants. The TEFL-basics will be the same as TEFL-teaching in Thailand, you just have to deal with other cultures and other mother-tongues although that shouldn't be a problem: TEFL techniques are based on teaching English without the use of the students mother tongue.

My 5 cents: Try to avoid on-line TEFL courses. They give a lot of unnecessary information and the interaction between a TEFL-trainer and an upcoming TEFL-teacher is very important. Besides that, you MUST take care of at least 6 hours of guided-teaching.........not possible with an on-line course.


----------

